# برنامج حسابات كميه الفريون لاي دائره تبريد وتكييف



## م/زيكو تك (9 مارس 2009)

برنامج رائع وبسيط




-refrigerant calculator-v1



> تم تعديل الرابط بعد اذن المتالق زيكو باشا تكييف و وضع رابط البرنامج على موقع ميديا فاير و البرنامج موجود ايضا فى المشاركه رقم 17 لمن لا يستطيع التحميل من الميديا فاير
> تحياتى .... Zanitty


----------



## zanitty (9 مارس 2009)

و عاد زيكو وحشا لموسم
انا برشح زيكو و الطمونى للقب نجم الشهر


----------



## alaa_84 (9 مارس 2009)

أخى زيكو أنت دائما تدفعنا للأمام ......... ربنا يكرمك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخواني في الله والشكر لكم انتم


----------



## tarek sht (11 مارس 2009)

*لماذا الروابط لاتعمل*

لماذا الروابط لاتعمل هل في طريقة محددة


----------



## mjoda (11 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا الجهد


----------



## محمود33 (11 مارس 2009)

ألف شكر ياعزائي من كل قلبي


----------



## zanitty (11 مارس 2009)

انا تعبت يا زيكو من الشكر


----------



## ابو خليل طه (11 مارس 2009)

جهود جبارة بارك الله فيك


----------



## نور محمد علي (17 يونيو 2009)

الملف غير موجووووووووووووووود


----------



## mypuls (17 يونيو 2009)

يازيكو ياعسل الملف مش موجود


----------



## 000403 (17 يونيو 2009)

المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلف او الــــــــــــــــــرابط لا يعمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمروركم

وكلامكم صحيح حيث ان الملف تم حذفه من الموقع الاصلي لاني وضعت الرابط منذ اكثر من 3 اشهر مضت


وقريبا بأذن الله سوف اقوم برفعه على موقع اخر​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (17 يونيو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> شكرا لمروركم
> 
> وكلامكم صحيح حيث ان الملف تم حذفه من الموقع الاصلي لاني وضعت الرابط منذ اكثر من 3 اشهر مضت
> 
> ...




اخي الكريم زيكو اذا رفعت الرابط 
*ارجوا منك التكرم وابلاغي مشكورا ولك دعوة بالغيب*
:19::19::19:


----------



## majdy82 (20 يونيو 2009)

الملف غير موجود....الرجاء اعادة رفعه و جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (20 يونيو 2009)

ارفع يا طيب انت مستني ايه ونحن في الانتظار وتشكرتاني سلفا
وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاكـــــم الــلــــــــــــه خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (20 يونيو 2009)

اخواني الكرام نأسف للتأخير عليكم

تم رفع الملف وهو موجود بالمرفقات

وفقكم الله اخواني


----------



## المتكامل (20 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم ان الملف غير موجود ويبدو انه تم حذفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/زيكو تك (20 يونيو 2009)

حياك الله اخي المتكامل وجميع الاخوه الكرام
الملف موجود في المشاركه رقم 17

او يمنكنك الحصول عليه من المرفقات في الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123456-2.html#post1147650


----------



## 000403 (21 يونيو 2009)

شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور


و ديماً الكبير يستاهل​


----------



## م/خلف عمر (22 يونيو 2009)

شاكريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## toktok66 (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج يا صديقي


----------



## eng hamoo (1 يوليو 2009)

زيكو يلا يا بطل ارفع البرنامج تانى وليك هديه حلوه منى اوعدك


----------



## eng hamoo (1 يوليو 2009)

زيكو هو محتاج اكسيل كام


----------



## علي البرزنجي (14 يوليو 2009)

الملف غير موجود اسعفنا جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 يوليو 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123456-2.html#post1147650



البرنامج يعمل بكفائه ابتداء من اكــــــــــــــسل 2003


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي زيكو علي مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن لايتم التحميل او في خطأ في صفحة الويب 
هل في طريقه معينه للتحميل :11:


----------



## ياسر زكريا (19 يوليو 2009)

الررررررررررررايط لا يعمل فية رابط اخر 
والف شكرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## husam anbar (19 يوليو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي الكريم يرجى التاكد


----------



## kokohamo2003 (19 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا زيكو ودائما للامام
ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد احمد (19 يوليو 2009)

الرابط لايعمل نرجو الافادة


----------



## محمد احمد (19 يوليو 2009)

لماذا يتغير لون زيت التبريد نوع موبيل 300 مع كباسات الجراسو rc9 التى تعمل بفريون 22 هل هذاطبيعى او ماهو السبب ؟ نرجو سرعة الافادة


----------



## ysam (20 يوليو 2009)

الرابط يعمل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 يوليو 2009)

ايه العظمة دي كلها اه يازيكو ياأبها


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

برنامج رائع لك جزيل الشكر 
:63:


----------



## wael gamil sayed (8 أكتوبر 2009)

Peace be upon you and God's mercy and blessings 
File does not exist


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عمل رائع


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي زيكو ولكن انا بعمل save target as بسي برنامج الاكسل بيفتح لكن مابيشتغلشي هل في طريقه معين للتنزيل مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (1 نوفمبر 2009)

* جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا الجهد*​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## zaeim84 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## مصطفى وزيري (5 نوفمبر 2009)

انا عندى صعوبه فى تحميل البرامج اقوم بتحميل البرنامج وغير قادر على فتح الملف ارجو الافاده وشكرا على جهدك


----------



## هشام العمدة (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هشام العمدة (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## إبن جبير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف شكر أخواني الكرام


----------



## TIGER27588 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## pora (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندس وجارى التجربه باذن الله


----------



## msaid999 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اللنك مش شغال ممكن ترفعه تاني ... :31:


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف غير موجووووووووووووووود


----------



## غريب الدار...؟ (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (24 مارس 2010)

الملف غير موجود شو السر


----------



## حيدراكرم (24 مارس 2010)

مشكور ولكن البرنامج يحتاج الى بعض الشرح والتوضيح 
مع تحياتي للجميع 
أبو حيدر العراقي


----------



## baqi (9 مايو 2010)

لم ينجح التحميل لا اعرف السبب


----------



## baqi (9 مايو 2010)

لم استطع التحميل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## baqi (9 مايو 2010)

لم استطع الحصول على الموضوع


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (9 مايو 2010)

فيه حاجة فى الرابط ممكن تدلنا عليها م زيكو الكبير


----------



## المتكامل (10 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم مشكور ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mfmas (10 مايو 2010)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## shehata1 (23 يونيو 2010)

:32:


zanitty قال:


> و عاد زيكو وحشا لموسم
> انا برشح زيكو و الطمونى للقب نجم الشهر


----------



## Atatri (23 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## amr fathy (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس الأسمداوي (27 يونيو 2010)

اخي زيكو الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حسام ميكانكل (16 يناير 2011)

للاسف الرابط غير موجود


----------



## goor20 (16 يناير 2011)

mashkur


----------



## علوش 25 (24 مارس 2011)

يا ريت اى معلومات عن p l c


----------



## العصفور الطائر (14 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## كامل طارق (15 مايو 2011)

الملف غير موجود مع شكري الجزيل لجهودك


----------



## محمد.مختار (21 يوليو 2011)

الملف غير موجود يا بشمهندس
that page or document was not found


----------



## baraa harith (22 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## baraa harith (22 يوليو 2011)

وانا ايضا لم اجده


----------



## thaeribrahem (22 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك اللة الف خير وعافية مشكور


----------



## m.abdelrazek1 (20 أغسطس 2011)

مش عارف مافيش أى رايط بيفتح ألرجو المساعدة لأى حل فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندس المحترف1 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## lynxshaheen (3 أكتوبر 2011)

يا جماعة الملف موجوووووووووووووود بتلاقوه في مشاركة رقم 17 على ما اظن بالمرفقات ارجو قراءة كل الموضوع و المشاركات و اذا لم تستطيعو تنزيله خبروني رح ارفعو لأنو عندي على موقع رفع تاني 
اخي جزاك الله خيرا على الملف


----------



## zanitty (3 أكتوبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> يا جماعة الملف موجوووووووووووووود بتلاقوه في مشاركة رقم 17 على ما اظن بالمرفقات ارجو قراءة كل الموضوع و المشاركات و اذا لم تستطيعو تنزيله خبروني رح ارفعو لأنو عندي على موقع رفع تاني
> اخي جزاك الله خيرا على الملف


ضع الرابط و ساقوم بوضعه فى المشاركه الاصليه حتى لا يضطر الاعضاء الى البحث فى جميع المشاركات لايجاده


----------



## الصقرالجارح (3 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم اعد التحميل رجاء لأنه قد مسح الملف الله اينور عليك


----------



## zanitty (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الصقرالجارح قال:


> اخي الكريم اعد التحميل رجاء لأنه قد مسح الملف الله اينور عليك


تم تعديل الرابط فى المشاركه الاصليه و الرابط الحالى يعمل الحمد لله


----------



## الصقرالجارح (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا تم التحميل استاذي الغالي


----------



## الصقرالجارح (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بعد التحميل البرنامج لا يعمل كيف يتم العمل به رجاء تحياتي


----------



## pora (24 نوفمبر 2011)

تمااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## الحكيمي نت (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*اريد شرح كيف يعمل البرنامج*

اخي العزيز الملف يفتح في الاكسيل ولاكــــــن لا افهم الشرح 
ايضاً هناك مسجل بالانجليزي >>>>>> ........... click here for >>>>>>>>>>>>
ولاكن عندما نضغط على هذا الكلام يطلع عباره خطاء تقول :يتعذر العثور علي الماكرو ........
فما هو الحل وكيف نستخدم البرنامج 
وشكراً


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلاً*


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (26 نوفمبر 2019)

احسنتم مجهود اكثر من رائع وفقكم الله


----------



## amalhichem (10 يناير 2020)

بارك الله فيك واثابك واعانك على الخير
ربنا يفتح عل​


----------

